# I need help finding acetate!!



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 13, 2005)

does anyone know where i can buy asie tape from?(if thats the right way to spell it)...please can any one help its the stuff you use to decorate dessert with chocolate!! many thanx cookinongas


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 13, 2005)

asetate thanks all lmao  :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

It's actually acetate and I don't think it's a tape.  I think what you want can be bought at an office supply store.  You cut out the shape you want - spread your chocolate over it and remove it, allowing the chocolate to harden.  You can also make very thin cookies this way.

Try an office supply store.


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 13, 2005)

*acetate*

you can buy food acetate cant you


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by "food" acetate.  Is it used how I described?  If so, you can either buy the stuff at someplace like Michael's, or A.C. Moore, or Office Depot - it's all the same stuff.  You don't want to eat the acetate, right?


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 13, 2005)

i would not eat acetate


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2005)

Acetate is a type of plastic - used in cooking it is generally a thin plastic sheet that is flexible basically nonstick - I don't know that there is a specific "food grade" acetate (although as soon as I say that someone will find a source for one). 

No - you don't eat it. It's a "tool", not an ingredient. It's kind of like when you make a loaf of bread you don't eat the pan ... same thing with acetate.

For working with chocolate - you can either use it flat or roll it into a tube to make various sized forms. You can also use it in proofing bread - to increase the height of a round loaf - you just make a collar and put the dough into it to proof.

You can find this at most stores that sell supplies for candy making, maybe pastries, or an art supply store.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

ART SUPPLY STORE - that's what I had in my mind when I kept saying office supply store - but they might have it too.


----------



## Dove (Feb 17, 2005)

No - you don't eat it. It's a "tool", not an ingredient. It's kind of like when you make a loaf of bread you don't eat the pan ... same thing with acetate. 

LOL..that hits the nail right on the head!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ART SUPPLY STORE - that's what I had in my mind when I kept saying office supply store - but they might have it too.



Yep - office supply stores did sell rolls of it about 1-ft wide by several feet long for use on overhead projectors. I had forgotten all about that.


----------

